# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Radio 15ghz

## mikemtb

Χαρίζονται 2 radio intracom intralink idr15
Παραλαβή μονο από τον χώρο μου ύστερα από συνεννόηση.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Up

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

